# ATV log arch from northern tool.



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

has anyone ever used that log arch? i was looking at it and its $400 so i wanna check it out beforehand.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd spend a little more for the Norwood arch.


----------



## byrd (Nov 17, 2010)

me and a friend built my own, purchased new material for less than $200.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

byrd said:


> me and a friend built my own, purchased new material for less than $200.


I really like that design.


----------



## byrd (Nov 17, 2010)

I cant take credit for the design, I found a homemade one on the net and modified it a bit. You hook the log up at the low end of the angled bar, as I pull forward it picks the front of the log up off of the ground. The best thing about it is when I am going down a hill and a big log starts pushing me it will slide back down to the ground.


----------

